# Chest Excercise, Dumbells -vs- Barbells



## OMNIFEX (May 5, 2004)

Just wondering what is your preference when 
doing Chest excercising. 


I've never used Barbells for my Decline, and, 
Incline Chest workouts. Am I missing anything 
not using Barbells?


----------



## derekisdman (May 5, 2004)

I'd say you're missing variety, switch it up between the two.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Its always good to have variety.  Incline BB(since the genuis who designed the benches  ) can put a bit of stress on your shoulders.  I would still suggest doing them though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 6, 2004)

I agree, you should switch up now and then.  The BB incline has been one of favorite exercises over the years, but lately it has wreaked havoc on my shoulders.  Ah, the perils of using more weight.  In that case, DBs relieve the stress since your wrists can rotate freely.


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Good to use both.  Variety is the spice of life.  So I hear.


----------



## Riverdragon (May 6, 2004)

I started out using only DB's for my chest presses then started switching it up when I became comfortable with what I was doing. I could def. tell the difference the next day! I was sore as hell, so I think it is a good idea to switch it around and keep your muscles guessing.

If you're not comfortable with using a regular bench you can always use the smith machine to start with.


----------



## Monolith (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Its always good to have variety.  Incline BB(since the genuis who designed the benches  ) can put a bit of stress on your shoulders.  I would still suggest doing them though.



Theyre good for your upper pec, too.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Yes.. upper peck


----------



## CowPimp (May 6, 2004)

In my rotation for chest, I always have a decline, incline, and flat lift.  One is flys, one is dumbell press, and one is barbell press.  I rotate them periodically.  My chest is one of my best body parts, if not my best.


----------

